# Gaming-PC 800-1000 Euro



## PerrinO (5. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen!

Vor einigen Wochen hatte ich schon mal das Thema Gaming PC hier im Forum, dann kam einiges dazwischen und nun geht die Planung von Neuem los.

Ich habe leider nach meinem 5jährigen Ausflug in die Welt der Konsolen überhaupt keine Ahnung mehr, welche Prozessoren nun derzeit das Maß aller Dinge sind, welche Grafikkarten man nimmt, was zu beachten ist usw....

Am liebsten würde ich auf einen Online-Shop gehen, auswählen "Rechner optimiert für The Witcher 3" und bestellen.  Nur dann kommt wieder die Frage: Welcher Shop bietet das und welcher Shop ist seriös usw...

Um mal auf den Punkt zu kommen: Ich möchte mit meinem Rechner:
- The Witcher 3 spielen, möglichst in höchster Qualität
- geringe Lautstärke, da der Rechner mit im Wohnzimmer steht
- jo, mehr eigentlich auch nicht, 

Sind diese Rechner für meine Bedürfnisse ausreichend? Wo seht Ihr als Experten Probleme, Flaschenhälse, Geld zum Fenster rausgeschmissen?
HI-TECH Computer | ZOCKER PC IMPACT V9 | online kaufen
HI-TECH Computer | GAMING PC ECHELON V8 | online kaufen

Wie sieht es mit diesem hier aus? Bin ich da auf der sicheren Seite?
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/E-Commerce-Thema-223039/News/PCGH-Gaming-PC-GTX960-Edition-1149038/


Worauf sollte ich noch achten?

Gruß

Perrin


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juni 2015)

Also, ausreichen würden die alle - aber es ist günstiger, sich selber nen PC zusammenzustellen. zB der Shop hardwareversand.de baut Dir nen Wunsch-PC für 30€ zusammen. Lediglich den CPU-Kühler, falls du da einen leisen willst, müsstest du selber einbauen, was aber echt nicht schwer ist. Denn ein guter Kühler ist halt nicht so leicht, so dass es beim Transport gefährlich werden kann.

Mein Vorschlag für ca. 1030€: PC Konfigurator - PC günstig zusammenstellen auf hardwareversand.de

Die Komponenten: 

HV20I546DE Intel Core i5-4460 in-a-Box 187,99 €
HV1143IKDE Gigabyte GA-H97M-HD3, Sockel 1150, mATX 84,99 €
HV30CM66DE Cooler Master Hyper 103 21,99 €
HV20MI48DE 8GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600, CL9 54,99 €
HVR601CXDE Corsair CX Series Modular CX600M, 600W 75,25 €
HV1033IWDE Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 WindForce 3X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort 351,99 €
HV13SB71DE Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s 52,99 €
HV12SXQ9DE SanDisk X110 128GB, 6,4cm (2.5"), SATA 6Gb/s 59,99 €
HV207SX8DE Samsung SH-224DB schwarz 13,99 €
HVZPCDE Rechner - Zusammenbau 29,99 €
Windows 8.1 vorinstalliert 94,90 €
Gesamtpreis: ca. 1030 €


Der PC ist schneller als die beiden Echelons, denn die GTX 970 ist 40-50% schneller als die GTX 960, die du in dem einen PC hast, und die CPU ist schneller als die AMD-CPUs in den beiden Echelon PCs. Das ist wiederum die CPU, die im PCGH-PC drin ist - dafür hast du aber eben mit der GTX 970 eine stärkere Karte als dort. 

Wenn du nur die GTX 960 nehmen würdest, dann würde mein Vorschlag ca 900€ kosten. Wenn du keine SSD brauchst, sparst du weitere ca 60€. Und als bessere CPU wäre auch ein Xeon E3-1231 v3 ein guter Tipp, der ist wie ein core i7, kostet aber nicht über 300€, sondern nur ca 260€. Die i7 beherrschen 8 Threads, arbeiten also wie ein 8Kerner statt wie die i5 nur als Vierkern-CPUs. Man kann aber noch nicht sagen, ab wann sich das wirklich rentieren wird - derzeit sind die i7 nur wenig stärker als die i5.


----------



## PerrinO (5. Juni 2015)

Danke für die Antwort. Wir ist Dein Vorschlag denn am Beispiel Witcher 3 einzuschätzen? Ultra-Details möglich? 4K muss nicht sein...

Komme mir auch gerade ziemlich dämlich vor, alles am Witcher zu messen. Aber auf solch ein Rollenspiel habe ich mal wieder richtig Lust und wenn ich schon Geld in die Hand nehme, dann soll es auch gut aussehen.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juni 2015)

Also, der PC, den ich nannte, wäre absolut Top, sollte Witcher auf hohen bis Ultra schaffen - bei Ultra bin ich nicht GANZ sicher, was W3 da fordert, denn manchmal sind die Ultra-Modi was arg übertrieben, bieten optisch an sich keine sichtbar bessere Grafik als "hoch", obwohl sie 30% langsamer laufen. zb dieses Nvidia-Hairworks bei Witcher3 zieht MASSIV an Leistung, bringt aber optisch kaum was, außer man schaut mal in aller Ruhe Haare aus der Nähe an. 

Mit einer Top-CPU läuft Witcher 3 auf Ultra jedenfalls bei ca 45 FPS mit einer GTX 970 - ich bin nur nicht ganz sicher, ob der i5-4460 im Vergleich zum Xeon (also i7) nennenswert schlechter abschneidet. Aber schwächer als die CPUs der drei zuerst genannten PCs ist der 4460 nicht.


Preis-Leistungsmäßig wäre für ca 1000€ halt die Variante ohne SSD das beste, und man könnte dann beim Netzteil auch wenig sparen - die SSD bringt halt wiederum viel Komfort dazu. FALLS du auch 1100-1150 ausgeben kannst, wäre der Xeon E3-1231 v3 statt des core i5 eine gute Wahl. 


Noch ein Tipp: wenn du hier http://geizhals.de/?m=1  die Produkte einzeln aufrufst und dann immer jeweils den Link zu hardwareversand nimmst, die in den Warenkorb tust (also immer Link - Warenkorb legen - nächster Link usw. ) und erst ganz am Ende dann beim Shop den Rechner-Zusammenbau http://www.hardwareversand.de/Service/746/Rechner+-+Zusammenbau.article dazutust, kannst du noch einige Euro sparen.


----------



## PerrinO (5. Juni 2015)

Danke für die umfangreichen Antworten!


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juni 2015)

Beim Gehäuse kannst du natürlich auch noch den eigenen Geschmack umsetzen, und mit nem mATX-Board (mein Vorschlag is eh mATX) auch einen ziemlich kleinen PC zusammenstellen, falls das fürs Wohnzimmer erwünschter wäre.  Da muss man nur aufpassen wegen Grafikkartenlänge und CPU-Kühler-Höhe, dass das Gehäuse nicht ZU klein ist. 

passen würden zB solche hier Nanoxia Deep Silence 4 schwarz, schallgedämmt (NXDS4B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  und BitFenix Phenom M schwarz (BFC-PHM-300-KKXKK-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  letzteres hat allerdings keine Vorrichtung mehr für ein DVD-Laufwerk.

und per Mini-ITX gehen auch nochmal kleinere PCs, da kosten die Mainboards aber etwas mehr, da es schwieriger ist, das alles so kompakt zu halten.

Klar: je kleiner, desto schwerer wird die Kühlung. "zu heiß" wird da zwar sicher nix, aber es kann sein, dass es in nem ausreichend großen Gehäuse ein leises Rauschen beim Gamen ist und in einem engeren dann schon deutlich hörbar die Lüfter mehr arbeiten


----------



## PerrinO (10. Juni 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Lediglich den CPU-Kühler, falls du da einen leisen willst, müsstest du selber einbauen, was aber echt nicht schwer ist. Denn ein guter Kühler ist halt nicht so leicht, so dass es beim Transport gefährlich werden kann.



Wie muss ich mir den Aufwand vorstellen? Also RAM und GraKa tauschen habe ich schon mal gemacht. Gibt es da schlaue Videos bei Youtube, damit ich mich damit schon mal vertraut machen kann?

Ist das dann so "konkurrenzfähig" und für den Rest des Jahres zukunftssicher?
Es gibt doch bei bereits vorhandeneme Windows 7 keinen Grund, dieses bei der Bestellung schon mit installieren zu lassen, oder?


HV20I546DE	Intel Core i5-4460 in-a-Box	184,99 €
HV1143IKDE	Gigabyte GA-H97M-HD3, Sockel 1150, mATX	84,99 €
HV30CM66DE	Cooler Master Hyper 103	21,99 €
HV20MI48DE	8GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600, CL9	53,99 €
HV203H27DE	Nanoxia Deep Silence 4 Dark Black, ohne Netzteil	67,99 €
HVR601CXDE	Corsair CX Series Modular CX600M, 600W	75,25 €
HV1033IWDE	Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 WindForce 3X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort	353,99 €
HV12CZSPDE	Crucial SSD 250GB MX200	101,99 €
HV207SX8DE	Samsung SH-224DB schwarz	13,99 €
HVZPCDE	Rechner - Zusammenbau	9,99 €

Gesamtpreis: 969,16 €

Alle Preise sind Versandpreise

konfiguriert mit hardwareversand.de PC Konfigurator:
http://www.hardwareversand.de/pcconfigurator


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2015)

Also, wenn du win7 schon hast, dann musst du natürlich kein neues Windows mitbestellen - ich hatte das nur reingenommen, weil die anderen PCs auch inkl. Windows waren.

Ansonsten sieht das gut aus. Besser wäre der PC nur mit dem Xeon E3-1231 v3, der Dir halt 8 Threads bringt, d.h. er arbeitet wir ein 8Kerner. Aber der kostet halt 70-80€ mehr, und ich kann nicht versprechen, ob und wann der seinen 8Thread-Vorteil ausspielen kann.


Wegen des Kühlers: schau doch mal auf der Website von CoolerMaster nach dem Kühler, da findest du auch eine Anleitung - da siehst du dann, wie schwer oder leicht es ist. Manche muss man nur passend über die Löcher, die um den Sockel herum sind, aufsetzen und dann die Pins, die an der Halterung des Kühlers sind, feste in die Löcher drücken. Bei anderen musst du evlt. eine Halterung verschrauben und musst dann unter das Board rankommen, aber zu diesem Zweck haben alle modernen Gehäuse eine große Aussparung unter dem Mainboard, an die du rankommst, wenn du auch das (von vorn gesehen) rechte Seitenteil des PCs abmachst. Hier siehst du das http://www.pc-max.de/artikel/gehaeuse/test-nanoxia-deep-silence-4-gehaeuse/14068  da ist das Seitenteil noch dran, aber du kannst erahnen, dass da ne große rechteckige Lücke ist direkt rechts von dem grünen Lüfter.


Ich hab mal geschaut:  http://eu.coolermaster.com/de/cooling/hyper-series/hyper-103/  bei Download findest die Anleitung (Manual) - da sieht man, dass du an den Kühlkörper die passende Halterung dranmachst, dann "unter" dem Board ne Art zweite Halterung durchschiebst und den Kühler mit seiner Halterung passend drüberlegst und dann 4 Schrauben festdrehst. Das sollte an sich nicht schwer sein, vlt aber die Grafikkarte für diese Aktion rausnehmen, dann hast du mehr Platz. Beim Entfernen der Karte drauf achten, dass da idR ein kleiner Nippel/Haken ist, der die Karte nahe des Slots arretiert und den du lösen musst


----------



## PerrinO (10. Juni 2015)

Habe gerade erst die katastrophalen Bewertungen für hardwareversand.de gesehen. 
Ob ich mir das wirklich geben will...?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2015)

Hmm, ich hab mal grad geschaut: die waren an sich seit zig Jahren immer bei ner Note um die 1,5-1,8 beim Preisvergleich und besser als zB Amazon. Erst seit kurzem sind die - von den Noten her - schlechter geworden. Aber wenn du mal schaust:  http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/?sb=2028  bei den "erfahrenen" Usern immer noch ne Note von 1,5. Und was die Note auch ein Stück mit runterzieht ist das Sortiment&Verfügbarkeit, die "Beratung VOR dem Kauf" und die Zahlungsmöglichkeiten sowie die tatsächlichen Lagerbestände - bei letzteren kann es gut sein, dass etwas bei Bestellung auf Lager war, aber bis die Zahlung per Vorkasse eingeht schon wieder weg ist, denn es wird nicht reserviert. Was ich sehr sehr seltsam finde: die Paketverfolgung kommt nicht gut weg, dabei weiß ich genau, dass Geldeingang und Versand per mail und Paketnummer bestätigt werden - ist mit schleierhaft. Und Lieferzeit: wenn was auf Lager ist, senden die am Tag nach Geldeingang ab - schneller geht es nicht. Vermutlich sind da wieder die Leute dabei, die meckern, weil ein Artikel bei Bestellung auf Lager war, bei Geldeingang aber nicht mehr, oder ein Artikel per se ne längere Lieferzeit hatte, so dass die Lieferzeit natürlich länger war als nur 2-3 Tage nach Bestellung. 

Nicht vergessen: man zwingt die Leute ja nicht zum Bewerten, d.h. viele zufriedene Kunden bewerten halt gar nicht, und die meisten Leute bewerten überhaupt erst dann, wenn es mal was zu meckern gibt. Die haben über 10.000 Wertungen und halt sehr viele Kunden, da isses klar, dass mal was nicht so gut klappt, und vor allem beziehen sich sehr viele "Beschwerden" auf Lieferzeiten, für die der Shop idR gar nix kann. Wenn die Graka XY nun mal nicht innerhalb von ner Woche lieferbar ist, dann ist das halt so.  Und WENN man mal den Kundenservice braucht, kann es ggf. auch mal nicht so gut sein - bei mir persönlich war alles immer top, auch 2-3 Anfragen zB wegen Rückversand bei ner beschädigten Graka und wegen eines Spielegutscheins wurden schnell beantwortet. 

Ansonsten gibt es noch zB mindfactory oder alternate, aber die sind beim Zusammenbau dann ein Stück teurer, und auch da findest du "viele" schlechte Wertungen, ebenso wie auch viele gute.


----------

